# Need info/mRanch King 4 wheel steer.



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I just picked up a Ranch King 4 wheel steer mower. Seems the transmission is out of it. Never worked on one before. And don't have a manual for it. Can anyone here give me some info on it. The tag that id's the tractor is gone. Any where else to look for ID of it.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Burdens Surplus Center in Lincoln Nebraska did have several types of transmissions. There should be a tag or stamped numbers on the housing to ID it.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have found out that the numbers, 13ao619g206 & 1b277b30001 are numbers that will bring up what I am looking for on the MTB site. But I still need o know who made the transmission. Is it a Peerless, or what. I haven't pulled it yet. and after looking at it I may not need to pull it completely out. But I would like to see some better pictures of what is inside first.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Tore the transmission out of the tractor today. It has the numbers on a tag. They are::Model 618-0034 Serial Anb023636 I opened it up and the housing around the gears is totaled. Looks like the spring clips came out and the small shaft between the two gears slipped and tore up housing. I have the part numbers and will be calling tomorrow to see if I can get them. Once I get it cleaned up I will try to post some pic's of it.


----------

